# New Pond desires plants...



## Flyingeefarms (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

I have recently started a nice size pond over the winter and need all types of plants (marginal, floating, everything!), but having trouble finding a good resource.

Any recommendations? Does the DFW area ever have any events where people can come and buy or swap all the spring pond clean out of over growth?

Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

Several members have ponds, including me. I don't know any trade events specifically for pond plants, but if you volunteer to help pond owners with spring clean up and re-potting, you will probably get more pond plants than you could ever use!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

If you don't mind all native plants give LAERF a call and see if they'd sell you some of their stock. They've got everything from submergent stems to lilies/lotus to emergents. A lot of them are aquarium species or genera, but they're all natives.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Phil... translate please laerf


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ive been told there will be pond plants at the tca may auction


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Lewisville Aquatic Ecosystem Research Facility, www.laerf.org. It's the big USACE facility below Lewisville dam that I had everyone out to back in '10.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I remember that and wanted to go but i didnt know anyone so i didnt go...hate that! Wont happen again. miss you phil...ill call & see...maybe theyll let us have plant mtg


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Miss you guys too. If you do call make sure to talk with Dian Smith, she's the lab director and is the one who usually deals with community or college groups who come in for classes. She's also my old research supervisor and boss there so tell her I told you to call her. With recent cuts in their research budget most of the money that comes in there is from plant sales for habitat restoration so I know they sell plants but I'm not sure about what restrictions they have on sales.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I will be tearing my pond down this summer. Plants are free. Right now everything looks dead because its all hibernating still but they should be alive. No garuntees after all the freezes we had though.

This picture is 2 years old but last year the water wasn't even visible due to foliage.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Omg.... that's gorgeous!!! What are the tall plant with blooms? any iris?


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you tanya! Pondeteria cordata is the name of the purple flowering plant. Thats what took over last year. There are some other plants maybe a water lily but as I said before the pond was a flower bed due to the over growth so I haven't seen it in a year or so.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Look under ponds on craigslist and contact Kat, she has an ad for goldfish and some plants at this time. The Water Garden Society of Greater Fort Worth has meetings the second Thursday of each month at 1900 in the Azaela Room of the Botanic Garden Center or at least they do according to a card I found while cleaning out my desk.


----------

